
Lsfs – a Perl parser of directory listings and FUSE filesystem daemon - tambourine_man
http://lsfs.sourceforge.net/
======
elviejo
Sorry can you explain what it does? I don't get it from the example..

~~~
tambourine_man
Yeah, sorry, I sometimes use HN as a bookmark service that may also benefit
someone else.

The idea is to present a hierarchical file system as flat one, using FUSE.

In this particular case, the version of VLC on my old iPad only searches SMB
volumes one directory deep.

So I'm trying to mount a flat /mnt/MP3/ disk out of several nested ones:

    
    
      /artist1/song1.mp3
      /artist1/song2.mp3
      /artist2/song1.mp3
      /artist2/song2.mp3
    

becomes

    
    
      /artist1_song1.mp3
      /artist1_song2.mp3
      /artist2_song1.mp3
      /artist2_song2.mp3
    

So yeah, pretty specific. But the takeaway is that FUSE is awesome.

